
NY Times recommends ad blockers after CEO mulls ad-block ban - BWStearns
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/02/ny-times-recommends-ad-blockers-after-ceo-mulls-banning-readers/
======
BWStearns
Whatever else it shows is that the editorial and business obligations are
extremely well segregated at the NYT, so bravo on that point.

------
geofffox
Exactly, BWStearns. That the ARS writer doesn't understand this makes me
question whether this wall's in place there?

